# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Дрова на принтер hp laser jet 1005p

## slava_nikel

Дрова на принтер hp laser jet 1005p

----------


## slava_nikel

Помогите скачать драйвер на принтер hp laser jet 1005p.

----------


## lylinvova

держи ссылку http://driver.ru/?H=LaserJet%201005&By=HP

----------

